# Hardwareinfos Netgear WGR614 V4 OS/SSH ...



## PhoenixDH (24. Januar 2006)

Hat jemand Ahnung, ob man auf dem Netgear WGR 614 sich per SSH anmelden kann und Tools und Programme installieren kann ? Wie bei ner Fritzbox oder so ? Welches OS läuft darauf ?

Falls jemand Infos hat wäre ich dankbar !


----------

